# small dog owners - how long do you walk them



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I was wondering how much exercise people who have chosen a small breed give them. Did you choose a small breed partly so you wouldnt have to walk so far.
How many times a day, how long are you out for and how far do you go. A half hour meander round the park is different from half an hour of hard walking.

Candy weights about 5kgs and is 10 months old. She gets about half an hour helping on the farm first thing in the morning. Then she is out in the horse yard for an hour a bit later on and several times a week she comes out carriage driving and follows along behind for varying distances, anything between a mile and 3 miles - on a lead and either walking or pacing very fast if the ponies are trotting. Then she is out on the farm again for half an hour late afternoon and 15 minutes last thing at night. So no formal walks, except the odd one on the beach, but plenty of exercise. She usually sleeps all evening and goes to bed quietly and sleeps till about 7. She is also happy to be left with the old dog if we are out for a few hours.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Well we have 2 dogs, 1 large breed and 1 small breed. With the Pug, she is only walked for about 10 minutes, twice a day and if I'm being honest, yes one of the reasons we chose that breed (there are other reasons of course) is that she would not need a great deal of exercise. Our other dog goes out twice a day also but his walks are between 2 1/2 - 3 hours per day. They aren't walked at the same time because the Pug could not keep up with Jag's bigger and faster strides.

I think with small dogs it depends on the breeds though because one like our Pug really does not need much exercise but a small terrier for example would need more exercise than our Pug would if that makes sense?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I was wondering how much exercise people who have chosen a small breed give them. Did you choose a small breed partly so you wouldnt have to walk so far.
> How many times a day, how long are you out for and how far do you go. A half hour meander round the park is different from half an hour of hard walking.
> 
> Candy weights about 5kgs and is 10 months old. She gets about half an hour helping on the farm first thing in the morning. Then she is out in the horse yard for an hour a bit later on and several times a week she comes out carriage driving and follows along behind for varying distances, anything between a mile and 3 miles - on a lead and either walking or pacing very fast if the ponies are trotting. Then she is out on the farm again for half an hour late afternoon and 15 minutes last thing at night. So no formal walks, except the odd one on the beach, but plenty of exercise. She usually sleeps all evening and goes to bed quietly and sleeps till about 7. She is also happy to be left with the old dog if we are out for a few hours.


Before I got pup, my Parsons Russell Terrier used to go out on the farm morning and afternoon whilst the calves were being fed, to the horses whilst I poo picked their field, then a long country walk on the downs for a hour.

When I got pup, Short Legged Jack Russell, I used to just go for country walks and would pick pup up when he got tired, or would go for a walk with my friend who is a dog walker so we had a huge groupie of doggies!

Now I am heavily pregnant, and my parsons terrier has a broken foot, so no exercise for her, me and pup just go for a nice long walk together.

When I've had baby and moved into the new house (on a farm), and dogs foot is better it will be back to normal routine, dogs out on farm morning and afternoon then a long country walk. 

Confusing ay??  xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

8 month old 6 kg poodle cross.
40 minutes to an hour in the morning off lead. On weekends we go to my friend's house after and she plays with her dogs (the younger one of the 2) for a good hour while I have breakfast. During the week we play a good 20 minutes of fetch and tug of war when we get home.
10-20 minutes at lunch on lead slow walking. More playing.
1 hour in the afternoon at the dog park OR (only the last few weeks as she was too young before) a 5km walk on a path. Off lead as no roads are near but fast proper walking. Takes about 45 minutes. 
During weekends we either have visits froma friend with a puppy Bella's age, or she coes with me to my friend andplays with her younger dog (the one we go to in the morning). During the week she comes with em fro a drive when I fetch my sister from walk and I take her for a quick 5 minute walk if my sister is late finishing.
Half an hour on lead in my neighbourhood at night.
Training at home (not really exercise though and some playing).
5 minutes walk at night just to wee.

On Wednesdays she gets a proper lunch time walk instead of 10 minutes on lead as we go to my granny who lives near a dog park. She doesn't get a full hour like in the afternoon, but sh egets a good 20 minutes running and playing, so she is nice and settled when we go up to my granny for lunch.

By the sounds of you and me, our small friends get plenty of exercise


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> 8 month old 6 kg poodle cross.
> 40 minutes to an hour in the morning off lead. On weekends we go to my friend's house after and she plays with her dogs (the younger one of the 2) for a good hour while I have breakfast. During the week we play a good 20 minutes of fetch and tug of war when we get home.
> 10-20 minutes at lunch on lead slow walking. More playing.
> 1 hour in the afternoon at the dog park OR (only the last few weeks as she was too young before) a 5km walk on a path. Off lead as no roads are near but fast proper walking. Takes about 45 minutes.
> ...


Wow!! What a routine!! I'm liking it!!  My dogs go mad if they don't get exercised, my Parsons Terrier is going crazy as she has to be crated to minimise activity on her leg. She has her final x-ray tomorrow so fingers crossed I can start walking her again!! xxx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

keeleyjane19 said:


> Wow!! What a routine!! I'm liking it!!  My dogs go mad if they don't get exercised, my Parsons Terrier is going crazy as she has to be crated to minimise activity on her leg. She has her final x-ray tomorrow so fingers crossed I can start walking her again!! xxx


Thanks

I feel both for you and your dog. Hard not exercising energetic dogs. I hope the X rays show good results tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> Thanks
> 
> I feel both for you and your dog. Hard not exercising energetic dogs. I hope the X rays show good results tomorrow


Thank you  I'm really nervous for her. Pup is going mad too as they haven't been able to play together like they normally do!! xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, some very dedicated people here! Mine dont get nearly that much exercise!
Mind you I dont live on a farm but in the middle of a town..Today they had half an hour at lunchtime with off lead playing down the park and half an hour this evening road walking. Mine are happy with however much or little exercise I give them. Sometimes we go out for up to 2hours in the local fields, sometimes its 15mins round the block.
It was a huge factor in me choosing my dogs though. As Id never had one before I wanted to get a breed that I was sure I could meet all there needs. So Chihuahua is was! TBH tho Heidi, my SC pup, would be much happier if I didnt subject her to all that weather and dirt at all!LOL


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Because the small breed I have is really high energy she'll probably be walked for as long as the others when shes older an hour in the morning and an hour offlead in the evening. She should be about 5kg fully grown according to the breeder


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow makes me feel very lazy. Chester isn't at all fussed if he goes out or not especially in the cold. But it's usually half hour to 45 mins during the week and then over the park off lead at the weekends for about a hour or so


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I was wondering how much exercise people who have chosen a small breed give them. Did you choose a small breed partly so you wouldnt have to walk so far.
> How many times a day, how long are you out for and how far do you go. A half hour meander round the park is different from half an hour of hard walking.
> 
> Candy weights about 5kgs and is 10 months old. She gets about half an hour helping on the farm first thing in the morning. Then she is out in the horse yard for an hour a bit later on and several times a week she comes out carriage driving and follows along behind for varying distances, anything between a mile and 3 miles - on a lead and either walking or pacing very fast if the ponies are trotting. Then she is out on the farm again for half an hour late afternoon and 15 minutes last thing at night. So no formal walks, except the odd one on the beach, but plenty of exercise. She usually sleeps all evening and goes to bed quietly and sleeps till about 7. She is also happy to be left with the old dog if we are out for a few hours.


Hi hon. Mika gets about 30 mins walk. Apparently according to what i've read about the breed, he can manage an hour, but because Dante is really old now he can't manage that long, so we just go for a 30 min walk. Hes fine with it because he gets a lot of simulation and play at home.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a small dog. My OH didn't pick her because she was small (he actually prefers larger dogs) he picked her because she was unwanted (rescue) and needed a home.

She's an old girl now, she'll be 13 in January but will walk all day if you let her!! Must be the collie in her lol  I tend to walk her 2 half hour to 45 min walks a day. Sometimes we have outings and we'll be out for around 4 hours but with plenty of breaks and chilling out in the car.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

There seem to be a few people here without very regular walking times/routines whose dogs aren't fussed if they go out or not. Bella starts sitting by the gate a good half hour-hour before her walks. She isn't so keen on her 10 min lunchtime walk, but mroning, afternoon and evening she lives for.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> There seem to be a few people here without very regular walking times/routines whose dogs aren't fussed if they go out or not. Bella starts sitting by the gate a good half hour-hour before her walks. She isn't so keen on her 10 min lunchtime walk, but mroning, afternoon and evening she lives for.


when i say she is not keen i means he wont sit at the gate ages before, but the minute she realises we are goin out she is extremely happy. Just in case anyone was under the severe misconception that I needed to encourage her to go. Hehehehehe...NEVER!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

We did try that but they bark and whine until you take them out if its not exactly to their schedule who says dogs can't tell time


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

When I had young fit small dogs, at least one hour twice a day (more if pos).
Now I have a big dog, 15 mins twice a day, just to check his pee mails.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Breed: Chihuahua

Distance: Combined approx three miles daily, broken down= morning-extended early afternoon-late afternoon and last thing at night. On Saturday's 5miles as we go to the Country Park and do the coastal walk. During the summer it's upped to 5miles daily as I can do more in the evenings. 
To be honest he can go and go. I was pooped after doing a 5km Mountain walk the other month but he was good to go again, ready for play at the end of it! I think for the greatest majority of breeds and individual dogs, people will tire long before the dog will. The sad thing for me is that on these mountain walks you always see the same breeds or mixes-countless labs, cockers, ESS. My Chi loves the experience of great outdoors (hates puddles though!) and it makes me sad that more toy breeds don't get to experience it for whatever reason. 

Low exercise requirement wasn't a factor in the decision I made to get a small breed. 

I'm a huge believer in loads of exercise if the dog is healthy and can handle it. 
With our other two dogs (mongrels) we keep in touch with some of their siblings and the difference between the dogs that have had very active lifestyles versus relatively sedentary ones is quite shocking now they are getting on in years. All are 13 but the "actives" still run around like dogs half their biological age and the "sedentary" dogs really do behave like geriatrics not long for this world.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I know someone with 2 little toy mixes who was told she was being cruel by taking them hiking they love it go nearly every weekend


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> We did try that but they bark and whine until you take them out if its not exactly to their schedule who says dogs can't tell time


Dogs can tell time alright!!

My boy Nelson (I SWEAR) used to know the days of the week I finished school at the 2.30 and the days I finished at 1. He used to come with my mom in the car to fetch me so I don't knwo if he was picking up on some cues she was unaware she was giving off when she was getting ready to leave the house.
But dogs certainly know when it is time to walk.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

In the winter I don't take the small ones very far - 30 without the wind. The sheltie and collie are another story they would go for as long as I can handle the cold............So right now about 5 to 10 mins for the small ones, they won't even go out in the yard for more than 3 mins. Skin can freeze here right now in 5 mins exposure........Jill


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> There seem to be a few people here without very regular walking times/routines whose dogs aren't fussed if they go out or not. Bella starts sitting by the gate a good half hour-hour before her walks. She isn't so keen on her 10 min lunchtime walk, but mroning, afternoon and evening she lives for.


yeah my dogs don't have a fixed time which is good because i wouldn't want to be ordered to take them out - i take them out when i want to take them out not when they want to be taken out lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

We don't really have a routine - my 2 are pretty laid back, but I can tell if they haven't been walked before I get in from work.

Mon to Wed I work so its 20 mins off lead in the field first thing. Them 30 - 45mins (depending on the weather) on lead with the teenagers when they get in from school.

Thurs - Friday 1 hour after teenagers have all left for school off lead walk along the beach
Then 1 - 2 hours off lead along the beach and across the fields, occasionally we'll go somewhere different for a change, in the afternoon.

Sat - Sun depends what the family are doing sometimes it might be a whole afternoon out on a family walk or may be 2 or 3 walks spread over the day.

They are happy to go out for 20 minutes or 5 hours - I love watching them run around and they thrive on exploring the world.


----------

